# treating athlete's foot while BFing



## Ashley84 (Sep 27, 2009)

DS is 3 months old. This started when I was still pregnant - the skin between my pinky toe and "ring" toe split open and itched really bad. I thought it was just some freak pregnancy/winter thing. It progressed into the skin peeling and becoming red and bumpy in places - it has since slowly spread over to include my middle toe and the skin between it and the "ring" toe as well. It itches really bad. I've never had this before but I'm thinking it's athlete's foot. (I Googled up a bunch of pics.)

Besides the obvious (consulting a doc), what can I do? Can I use an OTC? What is safe? Is there a crunchy AF treatment? Anyone BTDT?


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

hey, lady.. i suffer from the same problem. i would NOT take any of the internal meds they have out now, not even when not bfing.. they have negative effects on the liver, totally not worth it.
i've used tea tree oil, garlic, and vinegar. vinegar soaks are pretty good, but all of that stuff is temporary. The only time my foot funk has ever gone away was when i was doing an elimination diet a few months ago when dealing with dd's food intolerance/allergy issues. going sugar free for that made it completely go away!!!!! i know that's what it is, too, because it only flares back up or reappears when i have sugar now. if you can stand to try that at this point, it really makes a dramatic difference. as you can tell, i can't quite do without some sort of chocolate vice myself right now, though.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds crazy but this is the only thing I have found to relieve the funk http://www.absorbinejr.com/products.html?pageid=7587


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

I had a really similar problem a couple of years ago and OTC antifungal cream cured it completely. Clotrimazole (sp?) I think was the active ingredient.


----------

